# Figure study (anime)



## Battou

Character/figure study
Konohamaru - Naruto - Adult Jonin
Staedtler Lumograph - pencils

Just working out some bugs in the character design.






Full size

I don't like the shortened sideburns at all and I think the hair still needs help.

I should prolly give him some sleeves too but...


Additional

I am doing some age progression of an existing character in the Naruto series for a half baked Doujin I am thinking of doing.


----------



## Battou

A little more practice on the head, Still not sure about it though





See it bigger here


----------



## Alex_B

altough i prefer female characters  .. I am amazed by your skills again! takes some training and talent to get there i suppose ....


----------



## Battou

I'm still having trouble with this one though....

I am trying to do age pogression with out knowing what the parrents looked like  All I have to work with are his grandfather and his uncle.


----------



## carly

I like this a lot..I also am an artist...love to draw these guys.

On the front view, give his left side hip a tad more fullness...tiny bit.

Leave off the beard, he looks better and 'cleaner'

and give him some sort of a small part in his hair. Not a flat one, but high and full, add some highlights and structure to the hairlines.

I love this!


----------



## Battou

Yeah, I have just about made the choice to drop the goatee completely and stick the just the side burns. I am trying t hold true to the Naruto style in this as well keep the family resemblance, as I mentioned earlier all I have to work with are his uncle, his Grandfather and How he appears in the show. From everything I have read No thought to Konohamarus parents was given during the shows creation, and all other Age progression work I have seen of him in the world of fanart depict him as a mirror image of his grandfather, and I do not believe that is appropriate my self.


----------



## Battou

What????


----------

